# plastic bottles for soap making



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

I found a website on the Internet, and I would like to ask your opinion about it, 'cause I would like to make a hommeade liquid soap and trying to find a container for it. Please give an advice about it. Thanks.

_It’s interesting that your first post at 6:12 AM (which has been deleted) was a recommendation for this supplier but you asked for other members’ opinion/advice about this supplier at 6:19 AM. 

What’s even more interesting is tracking your IP address led back to this same supplier site. When I tried to click on a link, I received a warning that a “malicious cookie attack” had been blocked. Here's some advice - take it elsewhere.   

Naughty spammer…naughty. - the mod team_


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't know that one, but I like these:

http://www.bayousome.com/
http://www.sks-bottle.com/


----------

